# What epic battles do you want to see at the Siege of Terra?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Mainly involving the primarchs

We know that Sanguinius spanks Ka'bandha...but what are Rogal Dorn, Jaghatai Khan, Constantin Valdor, and Malcador up to? 

I believe the following traitor primarchs are present: Horus, Lorgar, Fulgrim, Perturabo, Mortarion, Angron, and Magnus (anyone know whether Curze is there?)

The possibilities are intriguing


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

I mainly want to see Sigsmund beat the living crap out of Kharn..... as for primarch Horus vs Sanguinus .... possibly fulgrim vs Kahn and Valdor vs some giant daemon....


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Horus and Sangy never meets before the Vengeful Spirit, so that is a long time in comming.

But I recall Fulgrim and company diverted themselves to massacre the terran civilians.

Jaghatai Khan was on frequent hit and run bike raids against the traitor forces. A major turning point being when he and his legion retakes the traitor held Lions Gate Spaceport.

Dorn was commanding the terran forces.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sigismund butchering traitor champions left and right.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm all about Sigismund stalking through the mayhem, challenging and beating every champion he comes across. They need to bring in more traitor characters who aren't alive in 40k, establish them and then let Sig kill them, rather than random new ones he just spots.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Malcador doing just about anything, although I imagine him in the centre of a huge great blue/green light sphere, directing psychic power and assassins rather than actually fighting. Not that that would be any less badass.

It won't be detailed, but I'd like to see a crossover with Malcharion killing Raguel and the two other Space Marine champions he killed at Terra before becoming a Dreadnought. 

I don't know if Sevatar was still alive at Terra, but I doubt it. In this case I'd like to see more of Zso Sahaal and the Raptors (this is actually quite likely, being as the Raptors probably scored first blood in the battle).

Midnight


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd like to see some Thunder Warriors be involved.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

I finally want to be able to see the Custodians truly duking it out with greater daemons and Legions with their Primarch.

I want them to portray the final battles, as fight between ideologies rather than whiny brats fighting. With of course a lot of desperation and paranoia as the main theme. 

I want to see the Battle for Lions gate port spanning three books with Khan at the centre of it.


----------



## soonergold (Mar 9, 2011)

Anything of the Custodes, their counterattack within the palace walls that drove the traitors back.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nashnir said:


> I finally want to be able to see the Custodians truly duking it out with greater daemons and Legions with their Primarch.
> 
> I want them to portray the final battles, as fight between ideologies rather than whiny brats fighting. With of course a lot of desperation and paranoia as the main theme.
> 
> I want to see the Battle for Lions gate port spanning three books with Khan at the centre of it.


 
The Custodes on THEIR turf, being totally badass would be sick.Knowing the layout of the palace and being superior in battle would be great. It would also be cool if they somehow had an advantage against demons...as if the Emporer will it of them or something.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> It won't be detailed, but I'd like to see a crossover with Malcharion killing Raguel and the two other Space Marine champions he killed at Terra before becoming a Dreadnought.


Wouldn't it be nice if Sigismund turns him into a dreadnought  

Technically, he didn't kill Raguel, he just maimed him enough to put Rag on the dreadnought candidate list. A loyalist likely does the same to Mal later, unless of course Mal gets hurt by an explosion or something like that, which would be kinda lame


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Sigismund vs Kharn and the Khan surfing a tank


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

theurge33 said:


> It would also be cool if they somehow had an advantage against demons...


They do - they use blades, primarily, which alongside Flamers are more effective against Daemons than most other weapons.

Although I know it can't happen, the first Grey Knights fighting at Terra would be awesome. But as said, they're on Titan and in the Warp, so they can't fight on Terra.

Midnight


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> They do - they use blades, primarily, which alongside Flamers are more effective against Daemons than most other weapons.
> 
> Although I know it can't happen, the first Grey Knights fighting at Terra would be awesome. But as said, they're on Titan and in the Warp, so they can't fight on Terra.
> 
> Midnight


I meant more of a psychological advantage as in they had some latent awareness of them due to the Emporer, or perhaps their presence was somewhat anthema to demons as the Emp is. Something the writers could add in that we haven't seen before.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

theurge33 said:


> I meant more of a psychological advantage as in they had some latent awareness of them due to the Emporer, or perhaps their presence was somewhat anthema to demons as the Emp is. Something the writers could add in that we haven't seen before.



As far as I know they do have the a psychological advantage. For them, whether it is a Primarch, a daemon or anyone they will fight them without hesitation when the orders are given.

That one thing I believe has been established to a small extent.
What I do want to be shown is how individually they excel in battle and how even as they are not a coherent unit as the astartes they are far more synchronized and symbiotic to each others skills.

I want the the years of training to be truly shown in their battle prowess and not the high and mighty egoistic idiots they have been portrayed as in a few books.


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

Would love to see Arik Taranis vs. a primarch. Even if he doesn't win, if he can hold one off in some sort of heroic last stand thing that would be awesome.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'd much rather see Sanguinius battle Angron. He's already thrashed Ka'Bandha in a contest of arms. I can't say breaking the daemon at the Eternity Gate intrigues me now.

Legio Custodes _en masse_.
Sigismund marching forth as the Emperor's Champion has always struck a deep chord within me. Even more so with the developments between him and Dorn lately. Seems like a fitting redemption for _the_ Black Templar.
The Khan punching a hole in the traitors. I'm itching for Khan action as it is.

I recall from old source material that there was a Khornate Imperator Titan involved, somehow. Those who've read _Betrayer_ know where I'm going with this. Nyoho.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah I'm all about Sigismund stalking through the mayhem, challenging and beating every champion he comes across. They need to bring in more traitor characters who aren't alive in 40k, establish them and then let Sig kill them, rather than random new ones he just spots.


I have no idea how they're going to get him there (and I hope it's not some author wiggling in his fingers looking spooky saying "it's chaos, baby"), but I think that might be Sevatar's end. I fucking hope so; Sigismund is a proper bad ass mother fucker, but Crimson Tears (?) didn't come across all that well for him, and a book dedicated to them two duking it out would be out-fucking-standing.

For the battles, I'd love to read the White Scar's. I've not got the exclusive, waiting for so I've yet to see White Scars in more than two occasions (one, killed in one of the earlier books by the Sons of Horus, IIRC, and the squad killed by the A-Team, sorry, Effrit Squad), and they had a Sally to put Helm's Deep to shame.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, the retaking of the Lions Gate spaceport should be epic.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

The Primarchs be damned, and Horus and his Panzi's scum as well. I just want to see the fighting between the general grunts. In particular the space battles of the time would be most intriguing to behold.

If we take the mere fact that the Imperium of Man had more advanced technology back then than during the current times of M41/42. It would be interesting to see the tactics and martial disciplines that would have been used during the Siege.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

two daemon primarchs now. Some one is going to have to step up epicly on the loyalist side. Perhaps a double team by Dorn and the kharn on Angron perhaps?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I've suddenly become very concerned that if they ever end the HH series with the siege the last 6? books are going to be non stop bolter porn rather than story. It will be really tough to write these books and keep them interesting

I'd like to see the imperial army on terra vs the traitor army. Less marine vs marine but more human vs human. I know they can't decide the fate of the battle but a story around a traitor army captain who thoroughly believes hes doing the right thing would be nice

I'd also like to see the people of terra vs the ECs.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Barnster said:


> I'd also like to see the people of terra vs the ECs.


That would essentially be some of the most hardcore and extreme pornography ever written. Working title: 

*Fifty shades of 'Oh my fucking god what the actual fuck is happening!?'*
_Every holes a goal_​
One things assured, it's going to bring a whole new meaning to 'Power Fist'.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> That would essentially be some of the most hardcore and extreme pornography ever written. Working title:
> 
> *Fifty shades of 'Oh my fucking god what the actual fuck is happening!?'*
> _Every holes a goal_​
> One things assured, it's going to bring a whole new meaning to 'Power Fist'.


This is simply the funniest thing I've ever read on this site and one of the funniest things I've read ever. I've just made it my new signature :grin:


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> That would essentially be some of the most hardcore and extreme pornography ever written. Working title:
> 
> *Fifty shades of 'Oh my fucking god what the actual fuck is happening!?'*
> _Every holes a goal_​
> One things assured, it's going to bring a whole new meaning to 'Power Fist'.


Hell, I'd read it.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I wanna see some Space Wolves come the crap out of some traitors on Terra... but they're too busy showing the Alpha Legion how the warriors of Fenris hunt Hydras...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> but they're too busy showing the Alpha Legion how the warriors of Fenris hunt Hydras...


more like the SW are too busy shooting themselves while shouting "I am Alpha..." *BANG*


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

I would also love to see the Inbound loyalist forces, especially the Dark Angels crash into the retreating legions ripping them apart before descending on Terra.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Do we know how many traitor primarchs are present on Terra during the siege?
we know Angron, Fulgrim, Horus, Mortarion, Perturabo (?) are there, but what about the rest?
Lorgar, Curze, Alpharius/omegon
its quite a one sided war isnt it


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Anything Custodes, those guys are fricking awesome!

Also anything Primarch versus a normal marine, just so we get a feel of just how good they are.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Romero's Own said:


> Also anything Primarch versus a normal marine, just so we get a feel of just how good they are.


I wouldn't mind more of that but it's not like we haven't seen primarchs carving through marines before. I'd say it's even more lopsided than marines carving through guardsmen


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sigismund stalking the palace,the White Scars dismounting to hold the lion gates space port Sanguinius holding the Eternity gate against every damnbody. S4eeing what Ollanius Pious and crew get up to.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

mob16151 said:


> Sigismund stalking the palace


The loyalists have been losing duels pretty badly...I think a lot of us want to see Sigismund even that score


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> The loyalists have been losing duels pretty badly...I think a lot of us want to see Sigismund even that score


 
Yea, Sigismund is a beast. Plus I'd like to see Sevatar and him go one on one,though it's unlikely.


----------

